
Why does Windows think that my wireless keyboard is a toaster? - egeozcan
https://superuser.com/questions/792607/why-does-windows-think-that-my-wireless-keyboard-is-a-toaster
======
mrguyorama
Hah! I just ran into the toaster sample the other day. I was thinking about
writing a low level device driver to emulate an XInput device. I know neither
low level Windows programming, nor C++, nor the USB stack, so my adventure
went quite poorly.

Nevertheless, I was encourage to see just how much sample code Microsoft
provides. As a long time reader of Raymond Chen, I know not all of it is
production quality, but you can practically copy/paste your way to a shipping
product, as basically seen here.

Whether that's good or not is left as an exercise to the reader.

